# How to lower the ping.



## toofan (Nov 10, 2008)

Friends I am playing some online games like. Wolfstiene Enemy Teritory, Urban Terror,  COD 2. But many times i get error message that Only low ping are accepted. Can any one tell how to lower this ping.

I have BSNL 299 plan.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

Wrong section dude...


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2008)

Then which one I am asking for a tutorial. If its wrong then mods can shift it to its proper place.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 10, 2008)

The only way to lower the ping is to get as close to the server as possible, in physical terms. Meaning you should expect a server either in India or close to India. Getting a ton speed connection won't matter much if the distance is huge.

And moved to Gamerz.


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks dear. Now where to look for indian servers. let find some of them.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 11, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> The only way to lower the ping is to get as close to the server as possible, in physical terms. Meaning you should expect a server either in India or close to India. Getting a ton speed connection won't matter much if the distance is huge.
> 
> And moved to Gamerz.



Well, there is another way! The ping time will depend greatly on your ISP also!! So changing your ISP to could definitely help, IF the ping time of the ISP you are changing to is lower than the one you are using. 

Furthermore, the type of connection will also matter... like wireless is likely to have higher ping times...


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 11, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Thanks dear. Now where to look for indian servers. let find some of them.


 
goto game-monitor.com  and choose India

_


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 11, 2008)

gr88 site

thanks digital


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah Ping matters on distance.You could try changing to a DNS like SingtelDNS or OpenDNS(opendns.com),which might lower or increase ur ping by 10-20ms..every ms latency matters in online gaming!


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2008)

at game-monitor.com I didn't find any server for call of duty2 in India. All the servers were at a distance of 1000km. Is it near or far away frm India.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> at game-monitor.com I didn't find any server for call of duty2 in India. All the servers were at a distance of 1000km. Is it near or far away frm India.


There are many reasons for this.
1.First of all cod2 is a bit old game. You should get cod4/cod5 or both since both rock.Secondly,Majority of Indians have illegal copies of the game and hence cant play online and those who have legal cant afford to buy servers etc.
2.Just few weeks ago a Public and a CLAN CoD4 INDIAN Server has been made.So we now have 2 Indian CoD4 Servers.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I will switch to cod4 sooner. As its not available in my city. I have to go to at least Delhi for buying original games.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 12, 2008)

Distance is the problem but the route chosen by ISPs to send data to different corners of the world is also to blame at times. DNS has little to do with your ping. Using an DNS server hosted in the US that pings 200ms from India instead of using a local DNS pinging 10ms isn't going to help (even if it were possible to get lower pings by switching to a different DNS )

Your best bet - Asian or European servers. You should gets between 80 - 180ms to these countries. Some of the newer games have great net code and hit-registering techniques so you can still have a good experience with 150ms pings. Games like Team Fortress 2 have picked up in India. You'll find a few Indian servers and looooooooooads of highly active EU/Asian servers.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Yeah Ping matters on distance.You could try changing to a DNS like SingtelDNS or OpenDNS(opendns.com),which might lower or increase ur ping by 10-20ms..every ms latency matters in online gaming!



Is this going to help me. And will it affect my broadband default connection. I am confused.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^
no. don't bother about changing the DNS.


_


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

Umm.. Does ping really matter too much? I play America's Army on ~300 ping servers but I very seldom face lag or packet loss! And, I'm able to kill sprinting targets with the sniper without much leading. You shouldn't bother about it too much! Just remember to configure the game right! In the connection type selection, enter the correct speed or type of your connection. Remember, lag isn't always your fault! Say... this will even save you money(You won't have to buy CoD4!).


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 12, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> at game-monitor.com I didn't find any server for call of duty2 in India. All the servers were at a distance of 1000km. Is it near or far away frm India.


CoD2 servers in India were never present at all in the first place, so don't expect any here.

However you are welcome to play at our UK server if you can ping in the 200s, its playable. My ping was on a 256kbps connection.

Use the ip in the pic. Open console ingame (~) and type /connect <ip>.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/square/12403/sample.jpg

*And note: It is a rifle only server, so no automatic weapons or any nades.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks friend. I will surely try this link. yesterday I was kicked automatically for crossing the ping limit of 250. let see what happens.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 15, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Ok I will switch to cod4 sooner. As its not available in my city. I have to go to at least Delhi for buying original games.


Try if you can get it from ebay.in
BTW we now have 2more indian servers for cod4


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2008)

can i have their address for future.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> no. don't bother about changing the DNS.
> 
> 
> _




Why,..... a couple of days ago even I was having the same problem, conqueror knows.......and changing the ISP was recommended....which obviously I couldn't do as I am very satisfied with AIRTEL BB. However I called them up and explained this problem, to which they changed my DNS, and it DID help, though not drasticly but I was able to reduce atleast 100ms. There r certain other twicks as well with which we can drain out few more ms i presume


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Why,..... a couple of days ago even I was having the same problem, conqueror knows.......and changing the ISP was recommended....which obviously I couldn't do as I am very satisfied with AIRTEL BB. However I called them up and explained this problem, to which they changed my DNS, and it DID help, though not drasticly but I was able to reduce atleast 100ms. There r certain other twicks as well with which we can drain out few more ms i presume


Can you give me the DNS Address?


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

ya that would be helpful.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2008)

DNS Please


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2008)

How come my DNS could help everybody.....would it.....neeway conqueror I PMed you the address.....


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

Now conqurer tell us also if that helps you.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2008)

Conq was already getting 70ms or so I dont know how more low does he wants....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^LOL you get 500ms even though you are in India .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

hey any DNS for bsnl


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^LOL you get 500ms even though you are in India .




Did u see me playing after the DNS update and few more tweaks......I was getting 150ms..... Do not believe ask Conq or Amra..........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Did u see me playing after the DNS update and few more tweaks......I was getting 150ms..... Do not believe ask Conq or Amra..........



Why wouldn't I believe you ? I know the problem with DNS and all. BSNL sux .


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually by default BSNL DNS Seems to be faster than OpenDNS or the DNS that sam9s gave me..That DNS seems to work on airtel connections only.


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now we all are from different regions and are subscriber of BSNL BroadBand. Now we all have to try to change our dns personally. Or we can join the BSNL broadband forum. Is that forum maintained by BSNL.?


----------

